# COD4 Prestige 10 Lvl 55 have people no life??



## zt190sy (Aug 29, 2008)

As above, I play COD4:thumb: a lot and I'm only on Prestige 3 lvl 22. You've got to have no life to get to the top prestige. 
Is this a good thing that people spend this much time in front of the 'box'?:speechles


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got 20,000+ kills so yeah I have no life.lol.


----------



## zt190sy (Aug 29, 2008)

you on the top prestige?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on about 17k kills and level 50 3rd prestige I believe (the green icon) so I wouldn't of thought he is level 10 yet.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no i only got to level 3 then couldnt be ar5ed doing it again, trying to get my gold weapons instead.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

panama said:


> no i only got to level 3 then couldnt be ar5ed doing it again, trying to get my gold weapons instead.


I'm on level 27 - prestige 8 = saddo!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my mates on level 10 55 pres. hes now going fo rthe golden guns (100 headshots with each gun)

he got there a while back, only took him about 38 hours of online play to get there, lol


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

2nd prestige level 55


----------

